# Sunlight and submersed growth



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

The best growth I ever had was when I had a 55 gallon tank next to a south-facing window where the tank got sunlight for about 3/4 of the day during most of the year.


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Paul,

My goodness! Is that retrospiralis? Huge!

And what are all those jugs for??


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

My! That was a fast reply! I am not sure if that is retrospiralis or one of the non-balansae varieties of crispatula. I have never been able to see how you tell retrospiralis from crispatula.

I stored tap water in the gallon jugs.


----------



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

Something tells me my next tank is gonna be near a window


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Paul,

Crispatula has leaves that undulate and are USUALLY narrower than retrospiralis when grown submersed. I can't tell them apart when grown emersed except when flowered. The spathe will show spots in retrospiralis and lines with crispatula.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

No such luck in my present house. The front porch provides so much overhang that most sunlight is cut off, and a tree gets any sunlight that might make it past the overhang. I am ordering some 96 watt CF kits to get the best light I can on my 75 gallon.


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

I've had the same experience here. I've never been able to replicate the growth that pure sunlight give using artificial lights (including MH). That was one of Claus' comments as well when we toured FAN. He was jealous of the Florida sun as it is not as intense in Denmark.


----------

